# Do poodles get along with other breeds?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

My two get along fine - Papillon and Toy Poodle. I think it is less a matter of breed, and more a matter of how well socialised they are as pups, and whether they have had any bad experiences - we had the occasional wobble around black spaniels after meeting a nasty one, but fortunately several happier encounters quickly sorted that out. It does help if the dogs are a similar size - they usually cope anyway, but it is less stressful for you than worrying about one tiny and one with enormous clumsy feet!

The received wisdom is that opposite sexes are most likely to get along, followed by two males - two females are usually also fine, but if they takle against each other they will take it to extremes. Males usually work it out in one or two bouts and then are sorted - or so I have heard. But I have two females and have no problems at all. As you have an entire male, a second male will probably be easier to manage than a female - the advice now is to wait until after the first season before considering spaying, and it is not easy to manage two dogs in one house when their hormones are demanding that they mate!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I've had better luck with altered males (of any breed) getting along. Granted when I have had two females, I also had males. As for other breeds, my poodles have always been fine. They seem very adaptable and learn to be gentle with the breeds that want to get bossy. I used to dog sit and the only dog that I rejected was a Belgian Malinois because it would attack other dogs if they got too close to a toy, food, etc.. The poodles did not generalize though, and would play with other Malinois just fine. Currently, my poodles have their own Jack Russell Terrier, and the worst punishment I can dole out is to limit their playtime with him. They play regularly with a pitbull, Airedale, and Australian Shepherds. I think the key is to try and get a pup that complements your existing dog's temperament. Tell the breeder about your dog and ask for help choosing a pup that will best get along with your dog.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

I have a Standard and a Border Collie. The Poodle is great with other dogs, almost to friendly. Just wants to play all the time. I have girls and they are fine together now. It took the Border about 3 months to decide if I wasn't getting rid of the Poodle she might as well play with it! LOL I have also heard that multiple girls can be the hardest to handle but lots of members here have multiple girls and they do just fine. I think either would be ok for you as long as you can manage the heat cycle of the girl as fjm stated.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I think Poodles are one of the easier breeds to blend with anyone. Even my girls are almost tolerant of each other lol (compared to the bloody death matches I've dealt with in other breeds)

My poodle boys have some sort of weird crush thing going on with my Kelpies - it's so cute to see the googley eyes they make at my Kelpie girls. lol

For the most part, my poodles get on with most everyone, I just have to watch Bug, he's a bit of a playground bully (he may have gotten that from me, though...)


----------

